# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > MakerBot Forum >  Waves on large flat tops

## SHoutzager

Getting fairly consistent prints with my Replicator 2 except for when I have large flat top surfaces.  Either on the front or back I will get an area of waves.  The rest of the top will print fine.  As you can see in the link below I started getting waves and stopped the print. I just leveled the build plate and tightened up the belts. I hear a clicking sound when I do flat top surfaces.  

Thanks!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/7tfeg45z4m...waves.jpg?dl=0

Steven Houtzager

----------


## LyalC52

my guess:
the clicking sounds are the filaments slipping in the extruder
less filament makes the roof thinner and the waves show up

slow the feed rate down a little, or thicken your roof

----------


## SHoutzager

Hmmm.  Not sure how to slow the feed rate.  I can slow the print speed.  Is that what you mean?  It is already fairly slow.  Not sure how to thicken the roof up with makerbot desktop.  I did clean out the gears in hopes of smoother output.

----------


## LyalC52

you have to create a custom profile

----------

